# Vorsicht beim Kauf auf ebay Kleinanzeigen!



## Downsampler (9. November 2021)

Auf ebay Kleinanzeigen läuft schon seit einiger Zeit eine Betrugsmasche, die euch um euer Geld bringt.

Dabei geht es meistens um gebrauchte, aber noch aktuelle, Hardwareartikel wie Grafikkarten, CPU´s und Smartphones.

Die Betrüger antworten ganz normal im ebay Kleinanzeigen Chat und wenn man sich handelseinig geworden ist, dann geben sie an, daß man mit der "Sicheren Bezahlfunktion" von ebay Kleinanzeigen bezahlen soll. Also klickt das Opfer auf den Button "Sicher bezahlen" und gibt den verhandelten Preis ein. Nach dem Absenden des Formulars bekommt man dann einen Fake-Screenshot vom Betrüger, der ungefähr so aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach fragt der Betrüger nach eurer Telefonnummer und gibt an, das Zahlungssystem hat ihm die oben gezeigte Meldung gesendet. Nachdem ihr eure Telefonnummer angegeben habt, bekommt ihr eine SMS, die scheinbar von ebay Kleinanzeigen gesendet wurde. Diese stammt aber von dem Betrüger. In der SMS steht ein Link zu einer Seite, wo ihr dann euren Artikel bezahlen könnt. Wenn man diese URL aufruft, landet man auf einem Bezahlformular, im Hintergrund ist die Anzeige von ebay Kleinanzeigen zu sehen. Diese Seite ist jedoch ein Fake. Nachdem man seine Adresse und die Zahlungsweise ausgewählt hat, bei mir war es eine Überweisung, erscheint eine neue Fake-Seite der Betrüger, die genauso aussieht wie das Überweisungsformular des Partnerunternehmens von ebay Kleinanzeigen. Dort werden für die Überweisung falsche Daten angezeigt. Eine falsche Kontonummer in Irland, samt allen Bankdaten und ein falscher Code für die Zahlung, den man in der Überweisung als Verwendungszweck eingeben muß. Gibt man diese Daten nun im Onlinebanking ein, erhält man eine korrekte Überweisung, der Kontoempfängername ist sogar der gleiche wie der vom Zahlungsdienstleister. Nur die IBAN Nummer ist vom falschen Bankkonto. Das richtige Konto des Zahlungsdienstleisters ist eins in den Niederlanden und beginnt mit NL******** usw. Diese Firma hat mit dem Konto in Irland nichts zu tun, es ist das Konto der Betrüger.

Ich bin vorigen Sonntag voll darauf hereingefallen und habe für einen gebrauchten AMD Ryzen 9 5900X einen stattlichen Betrag an diese Betrüger überwiesen. Erst am darauf folgenden Montag habe ich von der Masche Wind bekommen und die Überweisung storniert. Dabei war ich laut Angaben meiner Bank ein paar Stunden zu spät dran und das Geld war schon außer Landes.

Hier verlinke ich noch ein Youtube Video vom 18.09.2021 zu dem Thema, mit der kompletten Betrugsmasche:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jm5ByEWVxy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem zweiten Video wird gezeigt wie der Bezahlvorgang normalerweise abläuft, wenn der Verkäufer KEIN Betrüger ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vuI_mt_kd3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hoffe, daß euch nicht das Gleiche passiert und ihr darauf hereinfallt.  Vor allem Neulinge auf ebay Kleinanzeigen, die den Ablauf der "Sicheren Bezahlfunktion" nicht kennen, so wie ich, werden ziemlich sicher darauf hereinfallen.

Auch kommt meistens die Reaktion, die Banküberweisung zu stoppen, zu spät, da der Käufer sich in Sicherheit glaubt, weil er ja einen zusätzlichen Betrag für den Käuferschutz bezahlt hat. Man hat da wirklich nur wenig Zeit, darauf zu reagieren, am besten sofort bei der Bank anrufen und die Überweisung stoppen. Ich habe Sonntags um ca. 16:30 Uhr überwiesen und am nächsten Montag um ca. 15:15 die Überweisungsrückholung beauftragt, beides mit Onlinebanking. Es war leider schon zu spät. Wenn ich bis Mittag reagiert hätte, hätte ich mein Geld schon wieder auf dem Konto.

Wenn euch das passiert, müsst ihr SOFORT reagieren und die Überweisung zurückholen ansonsten ist das Geld mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit weg.

Wenn euch der Verkäufer nach einer Telefonnummer fragt, dann ist es zu 100% Betrug. Hilfreich für den Betrüger war bei mir noch der Umstand, daß ich keine Telefonnummer bei ebay Kleinanzeigen hinterlegt hatte und die Anfrage nach der Telefonnummer mir deshalb in keinster Weise suspekt vorgekommen ist.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

Danke für die Warnung und ausführlichen Infos.


Downsampler schrieb:


> Hier verlinke ich noch ein Youtube Video vom 18.09.2021 zu dem Thema, mit der kompletten Betrugsmasche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hätte das Video ruhig auch kommentieren können.


----------



## Downsampler (9. November 2021)

Wenn du das Video auf youtube anschaust, wirst du sehen, er hat das Video sehr wohl kommentiert und im Kommentarbereich finden sich auch schon einige Posts von Leuten, die auch darauf hereingefallen sind.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2021)

Mal ne Frage, warum sollte beim Verkäufer ne Nachricht aufploppen, in der nach der Handy Nummer des Käufers gefragt wird?


----------



## Downsampler (9. November 2021)

Das habe ich doch oben geschrieben. Es wird behauptet, das Bezahlsystem fragt danach. Im Screenshot selber ist zu sehen, das schon eine SMS an den Käufer angekündigt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2021)

Das Bezahlsystem sollte dann aber so bei dir aufploppen und nicht bei ihm.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. November 2021)

Es hat seinen Grund, weshalb die Sicher bezahlen Funktion (zu Recht) behauptet, dass der Verkäufer *keine weiteren Informationen *benötigt.

Falls noch nicht gewusst: 1000€ ist der Höchstbetrag, bei dem der Käuferschutz noch greift. Also Vorsicht bei '1000€ + Versand' Angeboten ^^


----------



## Richu006 (9. November 2021)

ist schon traurig gefühlt sind mehr Betrüger auf solchen Seiten als wirkliche Käufer/Verkäufer...

Dass traurige dabei ist, man trifft auf Betrüger sowohl als Käufer als auch Verkäufer! 

Letztens habe ich ein Auto ausgeschrieben gehabt auf Ricardo (so etwas wie ebay für die Schweiz). 
Und dann hat sich ein interessent gemeldet.  Er hätte interesse, er wäre von Polen, und würde  direkt ein Transport unternehmen beauftragen, welches das Auto von der Schweiz nach Polen holt, aber wir müssten dazu erst das Transport  Unternehmen bezahlen, da diese nur CHF akzeptierten, er würde uns dann den vollen Betrank inkl. der Kosten für Transport überweisen.

Ich habe ihm dann geantwortet, dass er kein Transport Unternehmen brauche... ich würde ihm den Wagen direkt nach Polen bringen, und wir machen Auto gegen Barzahlung^^... Danach habe ich nichts mehr von dem typen gehört.

Für mich gibts auf solchen Seiten nur eines! Ware gegen Barzahlung! etwas andere s mache ich nicht mehr bei so Kleinanzeigen und auktionen! es sind mir zu viele Schummler unterwegs da.


----------



## nibi030 (9. November 2021)

Miese Nummer! 

Ich weiß schon warum ich alles außer bares gegen Ware in einer Wohnung oder Haus direkt ablehne.


----------



## cultraider (10. November 2021)

Geil sind auch Raubtaten, wenn man Smartphones, Grafikarten oder Nike Turnschuhe über kleinenzeigen kaufen möchte und sich dann unterwegs irgendwo trifft


----------



## drstoecker (10. November 2021)

Die idioten werden immer dreister. Hatte diese 3ecks Geschichte für sehr schlau gehalten aber diese Masche ist noch besser.  Diese idioten müsste man t..hauen wenn man einen in die Finger bekommt, was leider nicht passieren wird.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. November 2021)

Ich kaufe und verkaufe seit über zehn Jahren auf dieser Plattform und bin bisher nie betrogen worden. Viele haben es versucht, aber man merkt schnell, wenn versucht wird, von der Plattform abzulenken --> dann stimmt etwas nicht, egal um welche Ware es geht. Wissen ist Macht. Egal wo ihr kauft oder nicht, nehmt euch die Zeit und klärt vorher, wie die Zahlung offiziell und sicher abgewickelt wird.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn du das Video auf youtube anschaust, wirst du sehen, er hat das Video sehr wohl kommentiert und im Kommentarbereich finden sich auch schon einige Posts von Leuten, die auch darauf hereingefallen sind.


Ich meinte verbal-akustisch. Das er erklärt was gerade im Video zu sehen ist.
Aber mit der Videobeschreibung geht´s wohl.


----------



## NatokWa (10. November 2021)

Da greift mal wieder die alles entscheidende und absolute Grundregel : NIEMALS einen Bezahllink nutzen der von einem Verkäufer "zur Verfügung" gestellt wird sondern IMMER, Absolut IMMER die Schaltflächen nutzen welche die normale Oberfläche bietet. Dann noch grundsätzlich NICHT per Überweisung zahlen und schon ist man auf der Sicheren Seite.


----------



## Rolk (10. November 2021)

Phishing-Mails haben sich hier die letzten 2-3 Wochen auch vervielfacht. Die Dinger sind Teils erstaunlich gut gemacht. Es ist einfach nur noch zum


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (10. November 2021)

Nach Möglichkeit immer Bar vor Ort kaufen/verkaufen. Hab letztens Hardware verkauft und einem den Zuschlag gegeben, der zwar später dran war, aber mit Abholung kaufen wollte. Gerade bei Dingen mit höherem Wert muss man einfach vorsichtig sein.

Diese Funktion "Sicher Bezahlen" hab ich mir deswegen auch angeschaut, aber irgendwie sind die Informationen von Kleinanzeigen darüber sehr knapp gehalten. Ich hätte mir hier eine Fotostrecke gewünscht, die jeden Schritt mit Bildern erklärt.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. November 2021)

Diese "Sicher-Bezahlen-Funktion" werden auch die wenigsten ehrlichen Verkäufer mitmachen. Du darfst bis zu zwei Wochen auf Dein Geld warten, wenn der Käufer nicht die passenden Bestätigungen absendet und natürlich behält sich der Plattformbetreiber jedes Recht vor die Zahlung für immer und ewig zurückzuhalten. Sehr unattraktiv für den Verkäufer, wenn er auch vor Ort Bar bezahlt mit/vom Käufer alles regeln, absprechen, testenlassen etc. kann.


----------



## drstoecker (10. November 2021)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Nach Möglichkeit immer Bar vor Ort kaufen/verkaufen. Hab letztens Hardware verkauft und einem den Zuschlag gegeben, der zwar später dran war, aber mit Abholung kaufen wollte. Gerade bei Dingen mit höherem Wert muss man einfach vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Diese Funktion "Sicher Bezahlen" hab ich mir deswegen auch angeschaut, aber irgendwie sind die Informationen von Kleinanzeigen darüber sehr knapp gehalten. Ich hätte mir hier eine Fotostrecke gewünscht, die jeden Schritt mit Bildern erklärt.


Kannste ja mal dem Support schicken.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Diese "Sicher-Bezahlen-Funktion" werden auch die wenigsten ehrlichen Verkäufer mitmachen. Du darfst bis zu zwei Wochen auf Dein Geld warten, wenn der Käufer nicht die passenden Bestätigungen absendet und natürlich behält sich der Plattformbetreiber jedes Recht vor die Zahlung für immer und ewig zurückzuhalten. Sehr unattraktiv für den Verkäufer, wenn er auch vor Ort Bar bezahlt mit/vom Käufer alles regeln, absprechen, testenlassen etc. kann.


In der Regel geht es aber meist in ein bis 2 Tagen mit der Zahlungszustellung. Per Abholung ist auch nicht immer die sicherste Methode, gerade wenn jemand die Daten haben möchte (Identitätsklau). Und den Interessentenkreis schränkt es nochdazu sehr ein.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (10. November 2021)

Nach etwas Suchen habe ich hier etwas zum sicheren Bezahlen gefunden: https://themen.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/sicher-bezahlen/verkaeuferschutz/
Wenn man gerade mit jemandem verhandelt, bekommt man glaube ich auch einen Hinweis auf das sichere Bezahlen, aber kürzer verfasst.

Hier steht zudem auch noch mal, dass Ebay definitiv keine SMS versenden wird: https://themen.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/sicherheitshinweise/


----------



## Karotte81 (10. November 2021)

Mein Beileid!

Hoffentlich lernst du draus, Vorsicht ist eben doch die Mutter der Porzelankiste.

Ich verkaufe aktuell auch Hardware Kleinigkeiten auf Kleinanzeigen, und dieses "sichere Bezahlsystem" ist einfach nur störend. Interessenten fragen gezielt danach(obwohl ausgeschlossen in der Anzeige), obwohl sie selber auch zugeben, nicht darüber Bescheid zu wissen. Mal davon ab dass es mich Zeit kostet bei den Verhandlungen, wundert es mich überhaupt nicht dass Menschen darauf reinfallen.

Nicht jeder ist so versiert und vermutet hinter jeder Ecke einen Anschlag. Was ich auch total gut so finde. Mir tut es nur tatsächlich leid wenn solche Menschen dann betrogen werden, weil es eben das Vertrauen in seine Mitmenschen erschüttert.

Grundsätzlich gilt bei Privatverkäufen, nur Bares ist Wahres! Das gilt auch für die Ware. Also lieber abholen, oder ein paar Euro mehr bei einem Händler bezahlen. Versand und Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist einfach ein reines Glücksspiel.

PS:



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Diese "Sicher-Bezahlen-Funktion" werden auch die wenigsten ehrlichen Verkäufer mitmachen. Du darfst bis zu zwei Wochen auf Dein Geld warten, wenn der Käufer nicht die passenden Bestätigungen absendet und natürlich behält sich der Plattformbetreiber jedes Recht vor die Zahlung für immer und ewig zurückzuhalten. Sehr unattraktiv für den Verkäufer, wenn er auch vor Ort Bar bezahlt mit/vom Käufer alles regeln, absprechen, testenlassen etc. kann.



Genau das! Das ist wie Paypal, da kann willkürlich entschieden werden dein Geld festzuhalten. Oder wie das neue Ebay System, da ist man ja auch automatisch als Verkäufer dem Käuferschutz ausgeliefert. Oh, Ware defekt, oh Ware nicht die richtige, oh Ware nicht angekommen usw, unbefugter Kontozugriff, usw ... und natürlich gibts bei Kleinanzeigen auch keine Hotline Nr. Da darfst du dann Kontaktformulare benutzen. 

Also bei so einem Nullservice, der einem Verkäufer keinen einzigen Vorteil bietet, bin ich auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (10. November 2021)

Ganz miese Nummer so die Leute abzuziehen….
Mein Beileid hast du und Leute passt auf !


----------



## Shinna (10. November 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Per Abholung ist auch nicht immer die sicherste Methode, gerade wenn jemand die Daten haben möchte (Identitätsklau).


Name und Adresse nützt einem nicht so viel. Und die kriegt man durch Telefonbücher leichter als beim durchwühlen von Kleinanzeigen.

Identitätsklau geht häufig so:

Ein IPhone wird samt Simkarte deutlich unter dem normalen Preis auf Kleinanzeigen angeboten. Auf Nachfrage heißt es dann das Handy ist so günstig weil es vom Tarifanbieter bezuschusst und das Nachfolge Model in Kürze ja auf den Markt kommt. Man benötige aber eine digitale Kopie des Ausweises. Einfach eine Photografie der Vorder- und Rückseite mailen.

Damit es kein Misstrauen gibt wird behauptet, dass man das Handy, dann wenn der Vertrag durch ist, bei einem Kooperationspartner abholen kann und bar bezahlt. Und mit einer "digitalen Kopie" des Ausweises kann man viel Blödsinn anstellen.


----------



## Andrej (10. November 2021)

Habe auch vor ein paar Wochen jemandem das Essen finanziert auf ebay kleinanzeigen. Zum Glück konnte ich das Geld zurück bekommen und PayPal Konto wieder herstellen!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (10. November 2021)

Ich kaufe schon seit vielen Jahren auf ebay Kleinanzeigen. Bin schon ein paar mal betrogen worden und das hat mich viele hundert Euro gekostet. Die Gesamtbilanz (gebraucht vs. neu) sieht aber immer noch positiv aus.
Mit einem gewissen Risiko muss man immer rechnen, da hilft nur Instinkt.


----------



## Rattan (11. November 2021)

Weil man sich bei Onlinegeschäften nie wirklich sicher sein kann, habe ich den Kleinanzeigen Radius auf 20km begrenzt und kaufe nur mit persönlicher Übergabe an der Haustür.

# Boykott Amazon


----------



## Natzu93 (11. November 2021)

Danke für deinen Bericht, wäre sonst bestimmt drauf reingefallen


----------



## Atma (12. November 2021)

Ich habe bisher einen großen Bogen um eBay Kleinanzeigen gemacht, wenn ich so was lese wird es auch ewig dabei bleiben. So traurig wie skrupellos und hinterlistig viele Menschen werden, sobald das Internet und die damit verbundene Entfernung zum potentiellen Opfer als Barriere vorhanden ist.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (12. November 2021)

Naja, so schlimm ist es ja nun auch nicht. Ich habe bisher immer sehr gute Deals gemacht, und der Großteil der Käufer/Verkäufer waren sehr nette Menschen. Der Name "Kleinanzeigen" impliziert für mich auch eigentlich eher ein lokales Geschäft, um sich so vom normalen Ebay abzugrenzen. 
Wer Deals auf lokaler Ebene macht, ist eigentlich ziemlich save. Aber ich kann schon verstehen, dass Nachrichten von schon systematischem Betrug einem Angst machen. Gerade bei hochpreisigen oder begehrten Objekten (u.a. schon immer Elektronik) ist daher Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. November 2021)

Ich verkaufe aktuell wieder Hardware und andere Dinge dort - alles nur mit Abholung Und Barzahlung.
habe sogar extra einen geldscheinteststift (den ich vor allem bei größeren Summen raus hole)
man kann sich auf garnis mehr verlassen.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. November 2021)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe aktuell wieder Hardware und andere Dinge dort - alles nur mit Abholung Und Barzahlung.
> habe sogar extra einen geldscheinteststift (den ich vor allem bei größeren Summen raus hole)
> man kann sich auf garnis mehr verlassen.


Ein Geldscheinstift ist so ziemlich eins der schlechtesten Mittel, um die Sicherheitsmerkmale zu testen, weil er auf Fälschungen aus besserem "Papier" gar nicht funktioniert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2021)

Wenn, dann gleich so was hier...






						Geldscheinprüfgerät - Safescan 155-S | Safescan.com
					

Der Safescan 155-S ist ein Geldscheinprüfgerät für die Prüfung von Banknoten.




					www.safescan.com


----------



## Severn (13. November 2021)

Auch ich danke für die Warnungen und Hinweise!

Die Masche ist mir neu. Bin nämlich auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten Grafikkarte und bekomme live mit was da los ist. Habe bis jetzt schon drei Warnungen zu Anzeigen von EBKA bezüglich Einschränkung des Nutzerkontos erhalten, und die waren nicht mal als solche zu erkenen (gehackte Konten mit guten Bewertungen).

Deswegen werde ich auch nur noch abholen. Würde dann auch mal 1,5 STD fahren, wenn es passt.

Vorsicht ist geboten bei:
- vermeintlichen Schnäppchenpreisen
- auf Anfrage Abholung wird nicht geantwortet
- Bilder und Text hab ich doch schon mal gesehen
- Texte einfach in den Übersetzter gehauen
- nur Paypal, ich brauche das Geld, dauert mir zu lange, usw.
- Nutzer ohne Bewertungen, angelegt über die Jahre, um die Leute übers Ohr zuhauen

Also, Augen auf


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. November 2021)

Ich würde die Telefonnummer wechseln, denn die ist sicher schon in einer Datenbank gelandet.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Man benötige aber eine digitale Kopie des Ausweises. Einfach eine Photografie der Vorder- und Rückseite mailen.


Jetzt mal ernsthaft -- wer fällt denn darauf rein?


----------



## SimonG (19. November 2021)

Perfide Phishing-Nummer und scheinbar ziemlich "gut" gemacht. Bin gleichermaßen beeindruckt wie schockiert.

Wenn Links per SMS kommen, ist aber generell vorsicht geboten, da der Absender nicht einfach ersichtlich/überprüfbar ist. Grundsätzlich sollten seriöse Unternehmen darauf verzichten Links per SMS zu versenden. Leider ist das aber noch immer gängige Praxis.


----------



## Filben (27. November 2021)

Als jemand der hauptsächlich bei Kleinanzeigen "an der Haustür" verkauft, werde ich schon hellhörig, wenn einer via Paypal zahlen will, weil ich dann gleich denke, dass er danach einfach einen Konflikt anzeigen kann bzw. den Käuferschutz auslöst, wenn ihm danach ist. Das ist mir schon zu "heikel". Hab keinen Bock auf so einen Scheiß; komm vorbei, guck dir die Ware an und leg Bares auf den Tisch und kaufe wie gesehen. Old-school, so wie Kleinanzeigen laufen sollten. (Und nein, ich tausche meine Ware auch nicht gegen irgendwelche geklauten IPhones... unglaublich einige Käufer/Verkäufer).

Danke aber für den Hinweis und die sehr detaillierte Beschreibung 👍


----------



## seventyseven (27. November 2021)

Filben schrieb:


> Als jemand der hauptsächlich bei Kleinanzeigen "an der Haustür" verkauft, werde ich schon hellhörig, wenn einer via Paypal zahlen will, weil ich dann gleich denke, dass er danach einfach einen Konflikt anzeigen kann bzw. den Käuferschutz auslöst, wenn ihm danach ist. Das ist mir schon zu "heikel". Hab keinen Bock auf so einen Scheiß; komm vorbei, guck dir die Ware an und leg Bares auf den Tisch und kaufe wie gesehen. Old-school, so wie Kleinanzeigen laufen sollten. (Und nein, ich tausche meine Ware auch nicht gegen irgendwelche geklauten IPhones... unglaublich einige Käufer/Verkäufer).
> 
> Danke aber für den Hinweis und die sehr detaillierte Beschreibung 👍


Ich denke genau andersherum, zumindest bei Waren die verschickt werden können (oder Teuer sind).


----------



## Filben (28. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich denke genau andersherum, zumindest bei Waren die verschickt werden können (oder Teuer sind).


Kann ich auch verstehen aus Käufersicht, nur "bestelle" ich persönlich nicht bei Kleinanzeigen. Das mache ich dann über eBay, da bietet die Plattform für den Käufer sehr guten Schutz mit den Möglichkeiten dieser Plattform. Der Vorteil von Kleinanzeigen ist ja gerade, dass die Leute meistens aus der Gegend sind.


----------



## Skyler1337 (11. Januar 2022)

aktuell ist es einfach krass was bei kleinanzeigen so los ist, gerade im Hardwarebereich, gefühlt jede zweite Anzeige ist Fake, gerade die günstigeren eigentlich immer Betrüger. Man muss höllisch aufpassen.


----------



## Thomas5010 (15. Januar 2022)

Skyler1337 schrieb:


> aktuell ist es einfach krass was bei kleinanzeigen so los ist, gerade im Hardwarebereich, gefühlt jede zweite Anzeige ist Fake, gerade die günstigeren eigentlich immer Betrüger. Man muss höllisch aufpassen.



Ich verkaufe ständig Hardware über Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Zuletzt eine 2080 Super für 720€ u.v.m.

Diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergreife ich:

Zunächst überprüfe ich die *Bewertungen *des Käufers. Bei Zweifel nehme ich die Verhandlungen erst gar nicht auf auch wenn das Angebot sehr gut ist. Wenn alles ok ist, vereinbare ich je nach Fall ein Whatsapp Video treffen. Personalausweiskopien werden "gescreenshotet", mit dem Gesicht der Person dabei. Dann rede ich mit dem Käufer meist ganz locker und schaue ob vertrauen da ist. Das ist auch im Sinne des Käufers.

*Paypal *über Dienstleistungen mache ich nach einem vertrauenswürdigen Gespräch des häufigeren. Einfach, weil ich den Käufer gut verstehen kann.

Allerdings nur mit *Vorkehrungen*: Ich mache meist ein dutzend Fotos oder Videos, damit ich bei einem Einspruch genug Beweise habe, dass die Ware wie beschrieben ist. Selbst das verpacken der Ware und das Aufkleben des Versandetikettes filme ich. Das sage ich den Käufer jedoch nicht. Nach ordentlichem Geldeingang wird die Ware sofort versendet. Wenn die Seriosität bei Paypal und Ebay gegeben ist, dann wird das Geld bereits 1 Tag nach Lieferung freigegeben.

*Noch was*: Wer nicht absolut ehrlich und zuverlässig ist, wird bei Paypal und Co. auch dementsprechend behandelt. Ggf. wird der Kaufbetrag länger zurückgehalten oder man wird im Falle eines Einspruches nachteilig behandelt. Ich habe überall Top Bewertungen, weil ich freundlich, schnell und ehrlich bin.


----------



## TempeST7ujz7z (15. Januar 2022)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Miese Nummer!
> 
> Ich weiß schon warum ich alles außer bares gegen Ware in einer Wohnung oder Haus direkt ablehne.


Kann man machen und auch ausgeraubt werden, was nun?


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Habe auch schon Sachen mit Abholung über Kleinanzeigen verkauft, mache ich aber auch recht ungern.
Versand ist mir da auch lieber, da ich mit dem Käufer direkt nichts zu tun habe. Aber ich habe auch schon Sachen verkauft, die von der Größe her für einen Versand bzw. Spedition zu aufwändig und zu kostspielig gewesen wäre, weshalb nur Abholen infrage kam.


----------



## Thomas5010 (16. Januar 2022)

TempeST7ujz7z schrieb:


> Kann man machen und auch ausgeraubt werden, was nun?


Das ist wohl wahr. Ich habe ungern auch fremde Leute vor der Tür stehen oder im Haus. Der Aufwand in ein Café zu fahren ist mir  zu hoch.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Versand ist mir da auch lieber, da ich mit dem Käufer direkt nichts zu tun habe



Ehrlich gesagt ist eine saubere Paypal Zahlung (ich akzeptiere auch eine Zahlung über Dienstleistungen) und ein seriöser Käufer mir am liebsten. Das es so kommt, stelle ich im Vorfeld sicher.

In erster Instanz überprüfe ich auch den Schriftverkehr des Interessenten. Schreibt der potentielle Käufer ordentlich? Gibt es viele Rechtschreibfehler? Sind die Formulierungen nüchtern und seriös. Auf Luft-Formulierungen, wie "Bruder", "Dude" oder "Hey Alter" erfolgt in der Regel keine Antwort. Auch sinnlose Fragen, die im Anzeigetext ganz offensichtlich beantwortet werden, lasse ich links liegen.

Gemessen an den o.g. Kriterien, sind meine Käufer meistens deutsche oder gut integrierte ausländische  Bürger, welche demzufolge  die deutsche Sprache beherrschen. Denn eine vertrauenswürdige Kommunikation ist das A und O bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Denn eine vertrauenswürdige Kommunikation ist das A und O bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


Hatte ich auch mal und dann habe ich was ohne Käuferschutz für insgesamt 500 Euro über einen Verkäufer gekauft. Im Nachhinein hatte ich ein schlechtes Gefühl, solch einen hohen Betrag ohne Käuferschutz gekauft zu haben. Aber am Ende kam alles an und es war alles in Ordnung. Aber ich werde ohne Käuferschutz nichts mehr mit solch einem hohen Betrag kaufen, denn Angst hatte ich schon (vor der Anlieferung), dass es schiefgehen könnte.


----------



## Thomas5010 (16. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal und dann habe ich was ohne Käuferschutz für insgesamt 500 Euro über einen Verkäufer gekauft. Im Nachhinein hatte ich ein schlechtes Gefühl


Kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Das würde ich auch nie tun. Das halte ich Paypal zu Gute: Die Kontaktdaten beider Parteien sind hinterlegt und das Geld befindet sich auf eine Art Treuhandkonto. Letztendlich die einzige sichere Online Bezahlmethode.

Als Verkäufer mache ich viele Fotos und Videos, selbst vom Versand, so dass ich einem dubiosen Käufer jedes Argument entkräften kann.

Meine 2080 Super habe ich mit 3D Mark getestet, meinen Personalausweis als jpg. auf den Desktop gelegt,  die Google Zeit mit Datum abgelegt und GPU-Z geöffnet. Den gesamten Testvorgang habe ich als Desktop Video aufgenommen. Anschließend habe ich die Grafikkarte fotografiert, wegen optischer Einwände.

Die Käufer wissen nicht, dass ich solch einen Aufwand betreibe. Sollte der Käufer zu unrecht etwas reklamieren, dann habe ich alle Beweise parat. Da fühle ich mich schon sehr sicher


----------



## Tekkla (17. Januar 2022)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Das würde ich auch nie tun. Das halte ich Paypal zu Gute: Die Kontaktdaten beider Parteien sind hinterlegt und das Geld befindet sich auf eine Art Treuhandkonto. Letztendlich die einzige sichere Online Bezahlmethode.


Paypal steht so gut wie immer auf der Seite des Käufers. Es hilft dir auch nicht, ob du Fotos von X gemacht hast. Wenn der Käufer meint, dass mit dem Artikel was nicht stimmt, oder im Paket nicht drinlag, was beworben wurde, dann haste ein echtes Problem. Nicht selten sind dann der Artikel UND das Geld weg. Du hast nämlich null Chance dem Käufer etwas anderes nachzuweisen bzw. kaum die Möglichkeiten dazu. Du musst im Zweifel nämlich Klage einreichen. Viel Spass!

Nein, bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen grundsätzlich die Zahlung für Dinge mit Wert NICHT über Paypal abwickeln. Wenn jemand etwas wirklich haben will und auch bereit ist dafür zu zahlen, dann kann man mit der Person telefonieren und abmachen, dass die Person das Geld auf Konto überweist. Will sie das nicht, dann ist es ihr Problem.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Auf Ebay wurde dieses komplett abgeschafft. Nun wird egal wie, immer an Ebay bezahlt und Ebay zahlt dann, nachdem der Versand zumindest unterwegs ist, denn Betrag aus. Überweisung wie früher gibt es daher nicht mehr. Zumindest nicht mehr auf die Art, wo der Käufer direkt das Geld an den Verkäufer überweist. Jetzt wird auch von dem Geld was überwiesen wird, direkt die Kosten dazu abgezogen.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Januar 2022)

Ebay und Ebay Kleinanzeigen sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Sachen. Die haben nur einen Teil des Namens gemein. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas5010 (17. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Paypal steht so gut wie immer auf der Seite des Käufers. Es hilft dir auch nicht, ob du Fotos von X gemacht hast. Wenn der Käufer meint, dass mit dem Artikel was nicht stimmt, oder im Paket nicht drinlag, was beworben wurde, dann haste ein echtes Problem.


Das ist nicht meine Erfahrung. Ich hatte schon den ein oder anderen Käufer, der nachverhandeln wollte. Ich habe bei Paypal angerufen und das ganz in Ruhe geklärt. Im Streitschlichtungsverfahren kannst du alle Beweismittel hochladen. Mit Erfolg!  Ganz so einseitig sehe ich das nicht.

Letztendlich wäre es auch illegal, wenn Paypal so vorgehen würde, wie du es beschreibst.

Sollte es doch mal zu so einem Fall kommen, dann schalte ich meinen Rechtsanwalt ein. Das war bisher aber noch nicht nötig.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ebay und Ebay Kleinanzeigen sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Sachen. Die haben nur einen Teil des Namens gemein. Mehr nicht.


Das stimmt. Da gibt es eine klare Trennung. Letztendlich läuft das Bezahlsystem über Ebay Kleinanzeigen aber ähnlich ab, wie bei Paypal.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Januar 2022)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Letztendlich wäre es auch illegal, wenn Paypal so vorgehen würde, wie du es beschreibst.


Da kennst du Paypal aber schlecht. Die haben zwar ein Streitschlichtungssystem, aber das hilft dir nichts, wenn man deinen Aussagen und "Beweisen" nicht glaubt. Woher soll Paypal denn wissen, dass die Fotos eines Monitorbildes oder auch eines gepackten Paketes am Tresen der Post das beinhaltet, was man verkauft hat? Eben. Das können die nicht. Ich habe das zweimal erleben dürfen, dass mich Paypal hat hängen lassen und ich Geld sowie den Artikel los war.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Sollte es doch mal zu so einem Fall kommen, dann schalte ich meinen Rechtsanwalt ein.


Das hatte ich versucht. Und der war ganz schnell dabei mir zu verstehen zu geben, dass ich ohne einen belastbaren Beweis nichts erreichen werde, ausser dass er mich viel Geld kosten wird. Sein Tipp: Überweisung oder Barzahlung bei Abholung. Alles andere ist immer problematisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Da kennst du Paypal aber schlecht. Die haben zwar ein Streitschlichtungssystem, aber das hilft dir nichts, wenn man deinen Aussagen und "Beweisen" nicht glaubt. Woher soll Paypal denn wissen, dass die Fotos eines Monitorbildes oder auch eines gepackten Paketes am Tresen der Post das beinhaltet, was man verkauft hat? Eben. Das können die nicht. Ich habe das zweimal erleben dürfen, dass mich Paypal hat hängen lassen und ich Geld sowie den Artikel los war.
> 
> 
> Das hatte ich versucht. Und der war ganz schnell dabei mir zu verstehen zu geben, dass ich ohne einen belastbaren Beweis nichts erreichen werde, ausser dass er mich viel Geld kosten wird. Sein Tipp: Überweisung oder Barzahlung bei Abholung. Alles andere ist immer problematisch.


Bei solchen Erfahrungsberichten, krieg ich leicht Schiss bei Ebay in Zukunft was zu verkaufen. Andererseits bin ich seit so langem dort Käufer und Verkäufer und hatte bisher anscheinend das Glück, dass alles glatt lief bisher.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Januar 2022)

Danke das du andere warnst und das Problem weiter Puplik machst!

Wollte kürzlich eine Endstufe kaufen besser gesagt habs bei 2 Verkäufern versucht. Die beide stark, aber nicht unrealistisch unterm Neu-Preis waren.

Käufer 1; Marantz 8077 (Neu 1800€) Angebot für 950€ sollte aber quasi auch wie "Neu" sein. Er wollte aber nicht das ich es abhole und Nur Überweiseung. Und schrieb 100km wären doch sowiso zu weit...

Käufer 2; Marantz 7055 (Neu 1200€) für 650€, Antwortete auch nach 2 maligen Fragen zum Alter und SN:Nummer des Gerätes nicht. Und Reagierte auch nicht auf die frage ob Paypal,PayDirekt, Sicheres Zahlen oder Abholung Möglich sind.

Einer der beiden, weiß nicht mehr genau welcher wurde mir nach 2 Wochen durch Ebay-Kleinanzeigen als Unseriöser käufer mit geklautem Account mitgeteilt. Ich bekam vom anderen die frage nach einiger zeit ob ich den jetzt bereit wäre das Geld zu überweisen....

Also habe ich Lieber die kleinere Endstufe (Marantz 7055) für 1169€ inclusive einem Hochwertigeren Kaltgeräte Stromstecker beim Händler in Münster also in der Nähe Neu gekauft.
Und kaufe dann wenn wir Unser Haus haben und neue Decken- und SB Lautsprecher kommen, Eine 5 oder 7 Kanal Endstufe dazu... besser als beschissen zu werden.

Edit:
Betrügen und oder Falsch Aussagen sind aber kein Ding von Privaten-Betrügern.
Ich zuvor noch bei Ebay eine 7055 für 950€ beim Händler gebraucht gekauft. Das Gerät kam, Funktionierte hervorragend. Stank aber wie aus nem Raucher-Party-Keller obwohl extrem gut gepfelgt und die Elektronik in drinnen wie geleckt aussah. Mal mit Taschenlampe in den Kühltunnel geleuchtet... ne locker +1mm dicke Gelbe Nikotin schicht. Der Händler war sehr freundlich und bot zwar ne Reinigung an aber ich lenhte dann ab und kaufte Neu. In der beschreibung Bei ebay/Ebay Kleinanzeigen steht nur wenige Stunden in Betrieb wie Neu....
Also Falschangabe Trotz Händler mit shop bei Kleinanzeigen, Ebay und Weg shop

Aus diesen 3 letzten Erfahrungen bin ich recht skeptisch geworden bei solchen Gebraucht Preisen.


----------



## Thomas5010 (17. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei solchen Erfahrungsberichten, krieg ich leicht Schiss bei Ebay in Zukunft was zu verkaufen. Andererseits bin ich seit so langem dort Käufer und Verkäufer und hatte bisher anscheinend das Glück, dass alles glatt lief bisher.


Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich seit Jahren über Paypal abwickle und keine Probleme hatte.

Irgendwie muss letztendlich eine Transaktion online abgewickelt werden.  Es mag Käufer geben, die eine Grafikkarte für 700€ mit Überweisung bezahlen, aber viele sind es nicht. Schlussendlich müsste ich tendenziell den Verkaufs-Preis so attraktiv gestalten, dass der Käufer sich auf eine Überweisung einlässt. Der niedrige Preis geht dann allerdings zu meinen Lasten.

Letztendlich ist Paypal für Käufer sehr vorteilshaft und für Verkäufer weniger vorteilshaft. Für mich ist Paypal noch akzeptabel, wenn mein Geld nicht länger als 3 Tage einbehalten wird.

Aber: Wer absolut ehrlich ist, und nicht mit Halbwahrheiten ein Produkt verkauft, kann Paypal auch als Verkäufer benutzen.


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Da kennst du Paypal aber schlecht. Die haben zwar ein Streitschlichtungssystem, aber das hilft dir nichts, wenn man deinen Aussagen und "Beweisen" nicht glaubt. Woher soll Paypal denn wissen, dass die Fotos eines Monitorbildes oder auch eines gepackten Paketes am Tresen der Post das beinhaltet, was man verkauft hat? Eben. Das können die nicht. Ich habe das zweimal erleben dürfen, dass mich Paypal hat hängen lassen und ich Geld sowie den Artikel los war.
> 
> 
> Das hatte ich versucht. Und der war ganz schnell dabei mir zu verstehen zu geben, dass ich ohne einen belastbaren Beweis nichts erreichen werde, ausser dass er mich viel Geld kosten wird. Sein Tipp: Überweisung oder Barzahlung bei Abholung. Alles andere ist immer problematisch.


Exakt so ist auch meine Erfahrung. Ich habe vor kurzem erst Ram verkauft, der Käufer hat mit Paypal Family and Friends gezahlt, 11 Tage später meinte er auf einmal der Ram sei defekt. In so einem Fall bist du mit Paypal Käuferschutz am Sack. Da kriegst du dann den geschrotteten Ram zurück, bzw. im schlimmsten Fall nicht mal das, und deine Kohle ist auch weg.


----------



## Thomas5010 (17. Januar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem erst Ram verkauft, der Käufer hat mit Paypal Family and Friends gezahlt, 11 Tage später meinte er auf einmal der Ram sei defekt. In so einem Fall bist du mit Paypal Käuferschutz am Sack.



Verstehe deine Schilderung nicht. Eine Zahlung über Paypal Friends beinhaltet  keinen Käuferschutz. Es handelt sich um eine nicht versicherte Paypal Überweisung.  Es fallen auch keine Gebühren an. Der Käufer ist nicht abgesichert.

Paypal Zahlungen, die über Dienstleistungen und Waren abgewickelt werden beinhalten den Käuferschutz und hierfür fallen Gebühren an.

Ich kann deine Schilderungen nicht nachvollziehen.

Außerdem: Wenn du als Privatperson verkaufst (Ohne Garantie noch Rücknahme), und es tritt zeitversetzt ein Schaden beim Käufer ein (in deinem Fall 11 Tage), dann haftest du selbst mit Käuferschutz nicht.


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2022)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Verstehe deine Schilderung nicht. Eine Zahlung über Paypal Friends beinhaltet  keinen Käuferschutz. Es handelt sich um eine nicht versicherte Paypal Überweisung.  Es fallen auch keine Gebühren an. Der Käufer ist nicht abgesichert.
> 
> Paypal Zahlungen, die über Dienstleistungen und Waren abgewickelt werden beinhalten den Käuferschutz und hierfür fallen Gebühren an.
> 
> ...


Na dein Gott vertrauen in den Paypal Käuferschutz hätte ich ja gerne ^^


----------



## Tekkla (17. Januar 2022)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Verstehe deine Schilderung nicht. Eine Zahlung über Paypal Friends beinhaltet  keinen Käuferschutz. Es handelt sich um eine nicht versicherte Paypal Überweisung.  Es fallen auch keine Gebühren an. Der Käufer ist nicht abgesichert.


Jo. Das klingt nicht logisch, @blautemple. Da hat @Thomas5010 nämlich recht. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man aber immer vosichtig sein, wenn einer von einem, verlangt, man möge doch bitte per Friends überweisen. Dann ist die Kohle nämlich zu 100% weg.

Neulich wollte so'n Typ von meinen Eltern, dass sie Kontendaten auf einer dubiosen Onlinebank hinterlegen sollen, weil der Käufer angeblich in USA wohnt, das Teil aber fü rseine Tochter in D kaufen wollte und nur so der Moneytransfer gehen würde...


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Jo. Das klingt nicht logisch, @blautemple. Da hat @Thomas5010 nämlich recht. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man aber immer vosichtig sein, wenn einer von einem, verlangt, man möge doch bitte per Friends überweisen. Dann ist die Kohle nämlich zu 100% weg.


Ah jetzt verstehe ich das Missverständnis. Exakt darum ging es mir ja. Wenn ich Paypal mit Käuferschutz angeboten hätte hätte ich ein Problem gehabt, da ich mich erstmal mit Paypal rumschlagen müsste. So habe ich aber meine Ruhe und muss mich nicht mit falschen Behauptungen ärgern.


----------



## biosat_lost (17. Januar 2022)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Auf ebay Kleinanzeigen läuft schon seit einiger Zeit eine Betrugsmasche, die euch um euer Geld bringt.
> 
> Dabei geht es meistens um gebrauchte, aber noch aktuelle, Hardwareartikel wie Grafikkarten, CPU´s und Smartphones.
> 
> ...


Danke  für die Warnung, tut mir leid für dich.


----------



## Aisu (26. Januar 2022)

Guter Einblick in eine der (vielen) Maschen auf Portalen wie Kleinanzeigen.

Bisher habe ich mich im An- und Verkauf auf Kleinanzeigen *immer* auf eine Zahlung in bar oder PayPal geeinigt (Ausnahme: Bin ich Käufer, dann nicht als 'Geld an Freunde senden' wenn ich nicht gerade direkt neben der Person stehe und meine Ware erhalten habe - sonst ist das Geld nämlich tatsächlich futsch). Alles was über das eigentliche Portal hinaus abgewickelt werden soll (dubiose SMS, Screenshots, Verlinkungen) stets links liegen lassen.


----------



## psalm64 (26. Januar 2022)

Ich habe letzt einen teureren Gegenstand veräußert und die Käuferin wollte gerne per PayPal bezahlen. Wir haben uns dann auf Nachnahme geeinigt...
Das ist zwar etwas teurer, aber dafür haben beide Seiten die Sicherheit, das sie ihr Geld, bzw. ihre Ware bekommen.
Und bei Artikeln für mehrere hundert Euro kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf an, ob der Versand 6€ oder 14€ kostet...


----------



## Janna (27. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich habe letzt einen teureren Gegenstand veräußert und die Käuferin wollte gerne per PayPal bezahlen. Wir haben uns dann auf Nachnahme geeinigt...
> Das ist zwar etwas teurer, aber dafür haben beide Seiten die Sicherheit, das sie ihr Geld, bzw. ihre Ware bekommen.
> Und bei Artikeln für mehrere hundert Euro kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf an, ob der Versand 6€ oder 14€ kostet...



Per Nachnahme kann man als Käufer auch beschissen werden, denn in dem Paket kann alles mögliche drin sein (zb Steine) und bevor man nicht bezahlt hat , darf man auch nicht reinschauen.
Ist schon Leuten ebenfalls passiert.

Bei Paypal ist es Ähnlich , man bekommt ein Paket mit Steinen zb. stellt den Käuferschutz Antrag und das einzige wozu der Verkäufer erstmal aufgefordert wird ist der Einlieferungsbeleg wo nachvollzogen werden kann, dass der Käufer der Empfänger ist. Fotos etc. werden laut dem was die dort schreiben nicht als Beweise angesehen.
Da muss man dann rechtlich vorgehen / am besten den Postboten bitten als Zeuge beim öffnen des Pakets dabei zu bleiben für den Fall.

Der Käufer kann dem Verkäufer ebenfalls ans Bein pinkeln, indem dieser Behauptungen von „defekt/nicht vollständig“ anstellt und den Antrag stellt.
Hier zieht der Verkäufer meist den kürzeren besonders bei neuware.

Ich hab damals ein z97 bundle gekauft gehabt mit einem 4790k , angeblich Nichtraucher Haushalt und ohne defekte.
Ich bekam ein Board voller Zigaretten Asche die schon festgesetzt war und wo der CPU Fan Anschluss defekt war. 
Ich wollte daraufhin das ganze zurückgeben, was der Verkäufer ablehnte.
Nach dem ich den Käuferschutz eröffnete  hat es für paypal erstmal gereicht das er den Beleg für die Einlieferung einreichte und von mir haben die dann ein Professionelles Gutachten gefordert (was so teuer wie das bundle gewesen wäre).

Ein weiteres Mal wo ich einem Betrüger mit den Grafikkarten auf dem Leim ging hatte ich Glück, dass er ziemlich dämlich war und das vermeintliche Paket nicht an meine Anschrift geschickt hat nach Abgleich , dann hab ich die 430€ nach nem Monat ca wieder zurück bekommen.

Als Verkäufer ist man sicher wenn man über paypal Freunde bezahlen lässt (Käufer trägt das volle Risiko) jedoch ist es nicht erlaubt und gegen die AGB von Paypal. Man kann dafür gesperrt werden.


----------



## psalm64 (27. Januar 2022)

Janna schrieb:


> Per Nachnahme kann man als Käufer auch beschissen werden, denn in dem Paket kann alles mögliche drin sein (zb Steine)


Ohne es zu ahnen, hast Du bei mir damit für einen Lacher gesorgt...
Ich hab nämlich wirklich Steine verschickt. Allerdings waren es Lego-Steine!


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (29. Januar 2022)

Danke für deine ausführliche Warnung, habe mir das ganze auch schon mal bei kleinanzeigen angesehen mit der bezahlfunktion, aber der Text mit dem geldeinbehalten bis der Käufer sich meldet oder das paket dann ankommt usw war mir auch nicht geheuer. 
Habe auch schon viel über kleinanzeigen verkauft und gekauft, manchmal per paypal Freunde sowie mit Gebühren. Hat da bis jetzt immer alles geklappt. War aber auch viel per abholung, da einfach zu groß für den Versand. 
Nur verstehe ich viele Anfragen nicht, bei denen nach der Nummer gefragt wird, wenn man da nachfragt, kommt immer, das man sich ja so besser über den Artikel austauschen kann. Da gebe ich meine Nummer schonmal gar nicht raus. Sie steht auch nicht bei kleinanzeigen drinn. Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Betrugsmaschen, da kann man meist nicht mehr wirklich unterscheiden.


----------



## ZCenturio (6. Februar 2022)

Bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ist es mittlerweile schwierige echte Verkäufer von Leute zu unterscheiden, die einem über den Tisch ziehen wollen.


----------



## GamingX (6. Februar 2022)

Als seriöserVerkäufer auf ebay Kleinanzeigen bei Selbstabholung des Käufers  nur Barzahlung vor Ort,,
Echtzeitüberweisung vor Ort und Paypal Freunde vor Ort,

bei Versand nur Überweisung oder Paypal Freunde,

mir haben schon viele Geld überwiesen per Bank, auch über Paypal Freunde,
das fing von 50 Euro an und ging bis 1500 Euro und keiner der Käufer wurde enttäuscht.


----------

